# Word of the Day: Gambol



## debodun (Nov 27, 2020)

Gambol (verb) - to run or jump about playfully.

In spring, the young barnyard animals enjoy gamboling about the farm.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 27, 2020)

My kids mastered the gambol!


----------



## Pinky (Nov 27, 2020)

I used to gambol around the neighbourhood with my friends, as a child.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 27, 2020)

I can't very well gambol now with this knee acting up!


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 28, 2020)

We like to watch the young deer gambol  about our  back yard.


----------

